# Neo shrimp feed for extended holiday?



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Probably not possible but looking for ideas in case it is. I have a planted and several year established shrimp tank that gets one feeding per week only. Self sustaining colony and seems to keep at max 20 cherries in a 5 gal. WC every 3-4 weeks only but do algae scrape as needed.
Is there a food source that could get them through a 1 time, 3 week long holiday? Dogs/cat/etc are all covered but this one tank unsure what to do. If I let the algae grow out prior would that cut it? Or best to tear down the tank?
Thanks!


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

This is tricky - most feeders will go to 48hr max - guess maybe minimal amt of food at 48hrs could work, but honestly if you let the algae grow out , and give them a good feeding right before you leave, there's a good chance they will be fine for 3 weeks.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

I think they would be fine if you let algae grow. You can also add some dry leaves for an extra biofilm.


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

I appreciate the ideas, algae farm, leaves/ biofilm. There is a good chance I will move this tank altogether rather than worry about the what if’s. Thanks!


----------

